# Capt. Nathan's Fall Bull Red Trips;Jetties POC, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fall is approaching us here on the Middle Texas Coast. That means bull reds will start to filter through our gulf passes. September-November is a special time of year for the chance to hook into these monsters. 

To up our success I have marked certain days each month that will produce good results. Here is a list of dates we still have available to get in on this big action.

Sept:
7, 29

Oct:
1-4, 14, 28, 30, 31

Nov:
1-2, 12-16

$600-3ppl(plus $40 for bait)
$700-4ppl(plus $50 for bait)
$800-5ppl(plus $60 for bait)
I supply all tackle and gear, just bring a soft sided cooler with your food/drink, jacket if needed, sunscreen, and sunglasses.


----------

